# Halloween Music



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Name popular pieces of music played on Halloween. 1,2,3, GO!

Well, to start it off, 
Mussorgsky's Night on Bald Mountain (try choral version!)
Berlioz's Symphony Fantastique
Rachmaninoff's Symphonic Dances
Liadov's Baba Yaga


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

We don't celebrate Halloween very much in UK.

I'm the archetypical grumpy old woman & can usually be heard shouting 'bu**er off' to any kids who come begging.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Dukas - Sorcerer's Apprentice
Bach - Toccata and Fugue


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't know if I'd call it popular, but it is perfect for the occasion: Schoenberg's Pierrot Lunaire

Also, the funeral march from Chopin's Piano Sonata No. 2.


----------



## Charon (Sep 8, 2008)

Les beautes de diable. I believe it's performed by angele dubeau.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I forgot Saint Saens' Danse Macabre.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

That bit from Berlioz' La damnation de Faust when Mephistopheles summons up all the goblins and imps etc.

The 'Wolfs Glen' scene from von Weber's Der Freischutz.

Don't know for sure if they are played on Oct 31st but they should be.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, you could count any piece of music that alludes to the Dies Irae theme.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't know if it's popular either, but because I want to contribute, how about Dvoraks "Water Goblin."


----------



## demiangel (Sep 15, 2010)

George Crumb - Black Angels: Thirteen Images from the Dark Land

Probably a good piece to play to scare off tricker-treaters.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

David58117 said:


> I don't know if it's popular either, but because I want to contribute, how about Dvoraks "Water Goblin."


And Dvorak's The Noon Witch.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

sospiro said:


> We don't celebrate Halloween very much in UK.


Yeah, we just build bonfires and burn effigies of an anti-royalist who died over 400 years ago.

I think Halloween is quite widely celebrated over here considering it's an imported tradition. There were plenty of fancy dress parties and some trick or treat gangs about in my neck of the woods.


----------

